
Dubai tests a passenger drone for its flying taxi service - FabHK
https://www.engadget.com/2017/09/26/dubai-volocopter-passenger-drone-test/
======
FabHK
He, and as I predicted half a year ago [1], the Volocopter is flying, not the
overhyped Chinese eHang 184.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13641253](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13641253)

